# Sitz Marker Test



## 15288 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the group. I have IBS and my new gastro is trying to figure out why this is happening. The first test he is having me do is called a Sitz Marker Test. Five days ago at his office, I swallowed a clear capsule with many tiny ring "markers" in it, and today I went to have an xray done to see where in my system the markers were located.The person doing the xray told me he saw no markers at all!Does anyone know if this is normal? Should any markers be left? My doctor didn't say if any markers should be left, I just assumed some would be. Thanks, Clovr


----------



## 22800 (May 11, 2006)

Thats good. i did that test its to see the speed of your colon. When i did it two years ago, after 5 days there were still 20 markers out of the 22 in my colon. So if you didnt have any left that means you have great motility.


----------

